# Long 610 reduction gearbox and injection pump leak



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello all I’m getting leaks in several places on my 610. 
My main leaks are the reduction gearbox seal or transfer case. 

Then I have a couple of leaks at the bottom of my injection pump. I have the rebuild kit for the injection pump and have put orings in the throttle arms at the top of the pump but somethings dripping at the bottom, I’ve got to clean it up and pinpoint just what’s leaking and identify the part from the parts manual. 
Has anybody here rebuilt their injection pump or replaced the seal in the reduction gearbox?
Im trying to figure out how to post pictures for breakdown out of parts manual.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I can help w/ the inj. pump..
Its not uncommon for the cover to be worn in the bore & still not seal w/ new orings..
And its not uncommon for the top cover gasket to leak after new orings installed..
The cover only gets tightened to 60 inchlbs.. & if u tightened the snot outa it, you'll bow the cover..
Using 2 gaskets on the top cover is a common practice..
AND ITS VERY COMMON to stop 1 leak & another 1 appear on those pumps..THATS WHY most of "us" wont do a top cover job.. its all or nuthin.. JUST BECAUSE of leaks.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Do you rebuild pumps ? 
What does it cost to rebuild a pump?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll send u a prvt msg.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Oldmandone (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey to all,new member here,i have scanned the whole forum hoping for info on Long 460 I have that burnt because of covered in weed seed from a spark/ burnt both fuel filters/ injector pump along with anything else burnable under the hood.Has FEL 2400BH, might need some help, especially from the PumpguysSc on timing things up.Guess I better go now don't know how much room is left, hope to hear from you all soon.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the Manuals tab at the top, then go to the third page for a manual that will take you through the steps to time. If the pump was cooked, send thepumpguysc a private message to get his help. These pumps do not like heat.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The hardest part IS timing the GEARS.. its CRUCIAL to mark them BEFORE removing the inj. pump.. if.. your not pulling it all the way down to see the factory marks..
THANKS for the "tab" remark RC.. I didn't know it was there.!!


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Anybody know a mechanic that has worked on long tractors I might could talk to ? 
I’m not sure if the seal on the reduction gearbox goes in or out when removing, the bearing went inside the case when removing. The service manual only tells about the bearing.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Got the transfer case back in and made templates of the gaskets if anybody needs help let me know.


----------



## Peter Donzello (Aug 3, 2019)

kpack said:


> Got the transfer case back in and made templates of the gaskets if anybody needs help let me know.


I need to replace the front seal on my Long 610 DT, as it is also leaking. I would appreciate references to the transfer case removal procedure and a source for the seal. Also, any info from your experience as to how far the case needs to be disassembled to get at the seal would be appreciated. I am contemplating buying the service manual if necessary, but if it's not too complicated per your experience I won't bother. Did you make new gaskets, or would something like Form a Gasket work? Thanks.


----------



## Oldmandone (Jan 30, 2019)

There are some sites that offer a PDF version of the manuals for free ,that Is where I got mine-some free library - also someone on this site had one for free. Long .com has parts ( little pricey) along with other sites just takes time to find'em.FI pumps already rebuilt run about $450.00 here.


----------



## Oldmandone (Jan 30, 2019)

Also forgot to tell you they are all basically the same, good luck.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I’ll post some pictures out of my service manual when I get off work tonight.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## 610tractorman (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello, I have a Long 610 and the seal leaks on the reduction gearbox, also looks like there might be internal parts broken. My problem is that I can't remove it - have removed 6 bolts, pried and pounded to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## Peter Donzello (Aug 3, 2019)

610tractorman said:


> Hello, I have a Long 610 and the seal leaks on the reduction gearbox, also looks like there might be internal parts broken. My problem is that I can't remove it - have removed 6 bolts, pried and pounded to no avail. Any suggestions?


I am in the process of replacing the front seal, and would appreciate any guidance on how much needs to be disassembled to do that. I just removed the gearbox from the tractor yesterday, but that is as far as I got.

There are 7 bolts that need to be removed, all with 3/4" heads. 3 are long (#4,#5,#6), 3 medium (#1,#2,#3), and 1 very short (#7). I have attached photos showing these numbered bolts. There is also a flush locating pin next to #7 that may be rusted in place. Note that you need to loosen the 2 horizontal bolts at right angles to #1 and #2 before turning them (see 1st photo).























To get it loose, I supported mine on a trolley jack, then pried with a tire iron on the left and right sides between the tractor frame and the projecting lever cases.


----------

